# Twill Deluxe



## joelorigo (May 14, 2020)

My first finished PedalPCB project.


----------



## K Pedals (May 15, 2020)

Very nice


----------



## Barry (May 15, 2020)

Nice work!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 15, 2020)

Looks good!  You might want to put some heat-shrink on those LED leads and solder joints.


----------



## joelorigo (May 15, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Looks good!  You might want to put some heat-shrink on those LED leads and solder joints.



Yes. I might have to re-solder them first. They're at a funny angle because I was in a hurry to test it.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## potierrez (May 29, 2020)

Nice! Stamps are cool!!!


----------



## Gordo (May 29, 2020)

Yeah, I like that stamp.  Gives it a cool Analogman vibe.


----------

